# z bar/ clutch return spring ????



## gmjunkie (Jan 1, 2019)

Hey guys, 

I'm working on converting my auto 66 gto to a 4 speed and have a couple questions here. 

I got what I thought and appeared to be a used z bar... however it doesn't have a hole for the clutch return spring... does anyone know how high up the hole for this needs to be drilled on the z bar? and I also cant see anywhere on the frame or firewall where the other end of the spring would attach to. do I need to drill out a location for this as well??? If anyone has pictures or can help with this as well that would be much appreciated.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

This is off my '66 OHC but would apply to GTO as well. 
The SMALL Spring from Fork to Z is set at aprox 1.5" above rod pivot point on Z.
The LARGE Spring From Z to Floor Brace (Not Frame)is set from factory in a hole aprox 2" above Body Bushing.
I hope this makes sense,Helps.
Cheers.


----------



## gmjunkie (Jan 1, 2019)

Thank you!


----------

